# Pfizer ammette: "Vaccini venduti senza test sui contagi"



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

Come ho riportato in precedenza, l'amministratore delegato di Pfizer ha rifiutato di presentarsi a Bruxelles per rispondere alle domande dei parlamentari europei

Ha mandato però un direttore di Pfizer, responsabile del mercato internazionale, che ha fatto danni anche peggiori.

A parte confermare le interlocuzioni private via telefono con leader di vari paesi ed anche con la presidenza della Commissione, il punto più basso si è toccato quando il delegato olandese del gruppo ECR (conservatori e riformisti, dove è presente Meloni per intenderci) ha fatto una domanda precisa chiedendo una risposta altrettanto chiara.

*Rob Roos, che fa la domanda in inglese e non in tedesco per evitare equivoci nella traduzione:

"Avete avuto modo di testare gli effetti sulla trasmissione del virus prima di vendere i vostri vaccini ?
Se no lo dica chiaramente, se sì condivida i dati qui"

Janine Small:

"No (ride, ndr), noi dovevamo seguire la velocità della scienza per capire cosa succede nel mercato"


Dunque dal primo giorno abbiamo dovuto sorbire una propaganda totale su qualcosa mai indagato neanche dai produttori stessi, comprese persone obbligate a farlo "per il bene della società "
Certificato un anno di green pass italiano, ancora continua nel silenzio collettivo in certi ambiti socio-sanitari, senza motivo scientifico.*


Video sotto


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Marilson (12 Ottobre 2022)

e' stata totalmente cambiata la narrativa. Lo si e' fatto passare per un vaccino convenzionale che ferma anche la trasmissione quando in realta' i vaccini per il covid, sia ad mRNA che tradizionali, sono dei farmaci il cui unico scopo e' stato quello di evitare ospedalizzazione e morte. Su quello hanno funzionato benissimo ed e' innegabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lo fai per gli altri cit.

Io manderei in galera tutti quelli che hanno focalizzato la loro campagna di odio su questo.

Ah, e ricordiamo, NON è vaccino sperimentale ovviamente.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo fai per gli altri cit.
> 
> Io manderei in galera tutti quelli che hanno focalizzato la loro campagna di odio su questo.
> 
> Ah, e ricordiamo, NON è vaccino sperimentale ovviamente.



dopo sette mesi di vaccini questo mentitore seriale disse così in conferenza con la standing ovation dei giornalisti


>


----------



## Marilson (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo sette mesi di vaccini questo mentitore seriale disse così in conferenza con la standing ovation dei giornalisti


concetto purtroppo sbagliato che ha creato piu danni che benefici


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Maiali! Che altro gli devi dire...Orgoglioso di non essermi sottoposto alle loro porcherie sperimentali.


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

Solo complottismo da Byoblu mi piaci tu!

I vaccini hanno ridotto le ospedalizzazioni, hanno salvato la vita e soprattutto hanno IMMUNIZZATO!

Basta complottismi da NOVAX!
Lo ha detto Burioni, che con la quarta dose gli hanno dato anche il COVID in omaggio! A riprova di quanto sono gentili questi vaccini, che a tot dosi fanno pure il regalo!

E soprattutto, Sam non esiste! È morto per COVID.
Questo messaggio lo sta scrivendo qualche Loacker che mi ha hackerato l’account.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*primo ministro Danielle Smith dell'Alberta, provincia canadese, che ha giurato ieri:*

*"Le persone non vaccinate sono state le categoria più discriminata che abbia visto in vita mia.

Non potevano viaggiare, trovare i propri cari, licenziati dal lavoro, andare ad un evento etc

Voglio che tutti sappiano che lo trovo inaccettabile*

*Sceglierò un nuovo team di consulenti per la salute pubblica"*


vediamo se la Meloni dirà anche questo nel discorso a Camera e Senato prima di essere votata...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tanto alla prossima pandemia (che ci sarà sicuro) siamo punto e daccapo, cosa credete.

I lobotomizzati del "non si capisce chi ci guadagna" mica li leggono 'sti thread, per loro sono fake news abilmente costruite.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima pandemia (che ci sarà sicuro) siamo punto e daccapo, cosa credete.
> 
> I lobotomizzati del "non si capisce chi ci guadagna" mica li leggono 'sti thread, per loro sono fake news abilmente costruite.


l'ho ha detto Mentana, sara` sicuramente vero....


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima pandemia (che ci sarà sicuro) siamo punto e daccapo, cosa credete.
> 
> I lobotomizzati del "non si capisce chi ci guadagna" mica li leggono 'sti thread, per loro sono fake news abilmente costruite.


Basta vedere come siamo gli stessi discriminati per le posizioni anti-Zelensky.

L’argomento cambia, lo schifo rimane.


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' stata totalmente cambiata la narrativa. Lo si e' fatto passare per un vaccino convenzionale che ferma anche la trasmissione quando in realta' i vaccini per il covid, sia ad mRNA che tradizionali, sono dei farmaci il cui unico scopo e' stato quello di evitare ospedalizzazione e morte. Su quello hanno funzionato benissimo ed e' innegabile.


allora diciamo che è stata detta una bugia a fin di bene, deliberatamente bugia, ma per il bene di noi bimbi.

Perché così spesso siamo trattati noi cittadini, come bambini piccoli a cui raccontare storie per terrorizzare, convincere, ingannare a fin di bene…
Questa è una scorciatoia che io, da padre, mi sono sempre rifiutato di adottare con i miei figli. Nondimeno è comune.
Tanto è vero che la usano anche i governi con i cittadini dall’età media mentale sempre più bassa.

Come nelle autocrazie paternaliste, a cui solitamente diamo il voto in pagella.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Basta vedere come siamo gli stessi discriminati per le posizioni anti-Zelensky.
> 
> L’argomento cambia, lo schifo rimane.



Il mainstream non esiste, siamo noi che siamo insani di mente e soffriamo di complesso dell'accerchiamento.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' stata totalmente cambiata la narrativa. Lo si e' fatto passare per un vaccino convenzionale che ferma anche la trasmissione quando in realta' i vaccini per il covid, sia ad mRNA che tradizionali, sono dei farmaci il cui unico scopo e' stato quello di evitare ospedalizzazione e morte. Su quello hanno funzionato benissimo ed e' innegabile.


Sempre detto che prima o poi tutti i nodi sarebbero venuti al pettine….
Piano piano verranno fuori tutte le porcate su vaccini e covid. Sulla narrazione palesemente falsata ad arte….


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come ho riportato in precedenza, l'amministratore delegato di Pfizer ha rifiutato di presentarsi a Bruxelles per rispondere alle domande dei parlamentari europei
> 
> Ha mandato però un direttore di Pfizer, responsabile del mercato internazionale, che ha fatto danni anche peggiori.
> 
> ...


sono cose che sappiamo fin dall'inizio. chi studia certi argomenti lo sapeva anche prima che iniziasse la pandemia come funziona big pharma. Solo che prima secondo la tv e quindi il vaccinato che la guarda era un complotto, ora la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo fai per gli altri cit.
> 
> Io manderei in galera tutti quelli che hanno focalizzato la loro campagna di odio su questo.
> 
> Ah, e ricordiamo, NON è vaccino sperimentale ovviamente.


Tanta gente dovrebbe vergognarsi per certe castronerie dette ma tanto faranno finta di nulla dicendo “eh ma si sapevahhh” quando nell’ora più buio a davano del klompottistah a chi si faceva delle domande, completamente obnubilati dalla narrazione del mainstream…
Mainstream che ovviamente non esiste come dice @gabri65


----------



## JDT (12 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' stata totalmente cambiata la narrativa. Lo si e' fatto passare per un vaccino convenzionale che ferma anche la trasmissione quando in realta' i vaccini per il covid, sia ad mRNA che tradizionali, sono dei farmaci il cui unico scopo e' stato quello di evitare ospedalizzazione e morte. Su quello hanno funzionato benissimo ed e' innegabile.


Ottimo, quindi mi hanno minacciato di chiudere due negozi per evitare di ospedalizzarmi, dall'alto dei miei 32 anni  .


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima pandemia (che ci sarà sicuro) siamo punto e daccapo, cosa credete.
> 
> I lobotomizzati del "non si capisce chi ci guadagna" mica li leggono 'sti thread, per loro sono fake news abilmente costruite.


sicuro, la maggioranza della popolazione rimarrà gonza dunque malleabile per eventi futuri


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maiali! Che altro gli devi dire...Orgoglioso di non essermi sottoposto alle loro porcherie sperimentali.


qualche giorno fa ho chiesto un parere a tutti voi sulla eventuale utilità del vaccino (grazie ancora a chi ha espresso il suo pensiero, l’ho trovato molto interessante), ma queste notizie non fanno che accrescere, oltre al dubbio, anche un irrazionale ma vivissimo senso di sfida.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> l'ho ha detto Mentana, sara` sicuramente vero....


Ma se tuttih i governih fannoh kosihhh ci saràh un motivohhh cit.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima pandemia (che ci sarà sicuro) siamo punto e daccapo, cosa credete.





>


----------



## JDT (12 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo fai per gli altri cit.
> 
> Io manderei in galera tutti quelli che hanno focalizzato la loro campagna di odio su questo.
> 
> Ah, e ricordiamo, NON è vaccino sperimentale ovviamente.


Io ho dovuto prendere insulti quotidiani perchè non ero vaccinato, e quando l ho dovuto fare ho iniziato a essere insultato perchè dovevo chiedere il green pass. Altro che bonus psicologo ..


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Ottobre 2022)

"un dovere civico e moraleh per gli haltri"


----------



## ROQ (12 Ottobre 2022)

Qui stiamo continuando a perderci con questi dettagli inutili quando e sotto la luce del sole che questi "vaccini" non solo sono stati completamente inutili dall'inizio, ma distruggono il sistema immunitario proporzionalmente alle dosi e hanno un tasso di mortalità nel breve termine elevatissimo, nel lungo incalcolabile. E sono ancora più ridicoli quando si mettono a tirare in ballo i videogames e la pizza perché ammazzano giovani che non avrebbero avuto manco il raffreddore senza questa [email protected] E qualche test su animali lo han fatto, solo che morivano tutti. E sono passati alle cavie umane. Trollate, disinformate e circuite quando non obbligate. Quelli di Pfizer etc sono da appendere assieme ai politici e a tutti quelli che hanno promosso questa "campagna vaccinale", altro che scudi penali e contratti fuffa con cui un giudice onesto si sciacqua gli zebedei (che e solo l'ennesima dimostrazione di malafede e di piano criminale)


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> *qualche giorno fa ho chiesto un parere a tutti voi sulla eventuale utilità del vaccino (grazie ancora a chi ha espresso il suo pensiero, l’ho trovato molto interessante)*, ma queste notizie non fanno che accrescere, oltre al dubbio, anche un irrazionale ma vivissimo senso di sfida.


Non ho seguito quel thread, ma ne approfitto per darti lo stesso il parere al riguardo.
Il vaccino è stato utile contro il COVID? NO, non lo è stato.

Ad oggi sappiamo che la protezione del vaccino anti-COVID è di 10 settimane al massimo, due mesi e mezzo. Tuttavia, sappiamo anche che chi si è vaccinato con la terza dose lo scorso anno, di fatto ha passato svariati mesi senza alcuna copertura vaccinale. Il che lo ha reso simile ai cosiddetti "novax".
In realtà, io questo dubbio lo espressi già lo scorso anno, prima che arrivasse la conferma della Sanità Britannica sulle 10 settimane, quando ancora si pensava che il vaccino durasse 4 mesi.
Infatti, postai qui dentro una mera media matematica che dimostrò che, con i dati allora in nostro possesso, già dopo la fine del secondo mese, la protezione era al di sotto del 50%, e alla fine del terzo mese a valori ridicoli, pressoché ininfluenti, in quanto voleva dire che al terzo mese avevi tipo 3/10 di possibilità di prenderla BENE.
E bada che la mia stima era chiaramente forfettaria, perché una media matematica è una linea retta tracciata su due punti, mentre qui abbiamo una curva. Quindi ho addirittura SOVRASTIMATO l'efficacia del vaccino, che diventava quindi inutile molto prima.

Numeri che infatti erano perfettamente in linea con le ospedalizzazioni, che difatti non hanno MAI dimostrato la narrazione del "vaccinato==COVID leggero". Nelle ospedalizzazioni la maggior parte erano vaccinati. E il rapporto degli ospedalizzati tra vaccinati e non, non poteva essere banalmente spiegato da un rapporto generale (ci sono più vaccinati che non), perché la premessa era che il vaccinato in ospedale non ci sarebbe dovuto finire o sarebbe dovuto finire in casi estremi.


A questo devi aggiungerci un'altra considerazione.
Il vaccino anti-COVID non è pensato per contrastare il virus, ma solo la specifica VARIANTE originaria di Wuhan. Non è mai stato isolato completamente, al netto della propaganda ufficiale.
Infatti, già con Delta il vaccino veniva "bucato". E anche qui possiamo aprire una parentesi sull'uso del termine "bucato", per indicare invece una NON EFFICACIA del farmaco con la variante del virus. Un modo edulcorato per far ingerire la pillola.
E non bastavano mica le due dosi per risolvere il problema, o le tre per Omicron.
D'altronde, un farmaco inefficace contro un virus non diventa efficace se ne aumenti le dosi. Anzi, aumentando le dosi aumenti solo il livello di rischio da effetti collaterali, senza garantire alcun beneficio.
Dimostrazione? I dati delle ospedalizzazioni. Dopo le due o le tre dosi, non sono mai calati in rapporto alla vaccinazione. I vaccinati entravano negli ospedali alla stessa maniera di come ci entravano prima delle dosi.

E non ci vuole una laurea in medicina per capirlo. Basta usare il cervello.
Se un anticorpo non rileva il virus, non lo rileverà nemmeno se di numero di anticorpi ne ha 1000 anziché 10, perché è una questione di riconoscimento del genoma.
In particolar modo, vale per il vaccino che non avendo la sequenza genetica del virus, ma SOLO della proteina Spike (mutevole per definizione) non è mai stato in grado di contrastare le varianti.

Diverso discorso, invece, l'ha avuto chi come me non ha mai fatto il vaccino ma ha avuto il COVID, sviluppando quindi un'immunità naturale, legata al genoma completo dell'agente virale, e in grado quindi di sviluppare difese anche contro le varianti.
Infatti, non esistono casi di reinfettati GRAVI tra i guariti. Esistono invece casi di reinfettati gravi tra i vaccinati.

Se si va a vedere i dati di rapporto guariti/morti da inizio pandemia ad oggi, non c'è mai stato alcun impatto reale sull'uso dei vaccini.
E non serve andare sul sito di Montesano. Basta consultare Worldometer, che è un noto aggregatore di statistiche basate su dati veri, ed usato da governi di tutto il mondo, e guardare i grafici realizzati con i numeri.
I dati italiani sono presi dai PDF rilasciati sull'account ufficiale GitHub del Ministero della Salute/Protezione Civile. Sul sito trovi il link alla fonte.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ho appena finito di scannarmi con la mia collega perché sono tutte bugie, l’obbligo era necessario, i novax idioti, e non hanno mai mentito sul vaccino  
non c’è speranza


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho appena finito di scannarmi con la mia collega perché sono tutte bugie, l’obbligo era necessario, i novax idioti, e non hanno mai mentito sul vaccino
> non c’è speranza


persino noi tifosi, quando parliamo di calcio, sappiamo essere più obbiettivi. 

Forse voi gobbi un po’ meno , ma mai quanto questa tua collega, nella fattispecie.


----------



## ROQ (12 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho appena finito di scannarmi con la mia collega perché sono tutte bugie, l’obbligo era necessario, i novax idioti, e non hanno mai mentito sul vaccino
> non c’è speranza


Speranza purtroppo c'era, ma va beh era solo un pupazzo idiota messo li per eseguire ordini senza capire e fare da valvola di sfogo in caso di certi scenari


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito quel thread, ma ne approfitto per darti lo stesso il parere al riguardo.
> Il vaccino è stato utile contro il COVID? NO, non lo è stato.
> 
> Ad oggi sappiamo che la protezione del vaccino anti-COVID è di 10 settimane al massimo, due mesi e mezzo. Tuttavia, sappiamo anche che chi si è vaccinato con la terza dose lo scorso anno, di fatto ha passato svariati mesi senza alcuna copertura vaccinale. Il che lo ha reso simile ai cosiddetti "novax".
> ...


grazie mille, molto interessante.

Però non esistono solo gli anticorpi, i vaccini (almeno quelli tradizionali, non saprei quelli a mRNA) comunque svolgono una funzione più ad ampio spettro, creando una memoria immunitaria che dura oltre gli anticorpi, e renderebbe il nostro sistema immunitario più reattivo in caso di (re)infezione. 
Sarebbe il meccanismo alla base del fatto che un vaccinato svilupperebbe sintomi più lievi. 
(Chiedo scusa se c’è qualche medico o biologo che potrebbe magari avere da ridire o da puntualizzare, io non lo sono di certo.)


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> *persino noi tifosi, quando parliamo di calcio, sappiamo essere più obbiettivi.*
> 
> Forse voi gobbi un po’ meno , ma mai quanto questa tua collega, nella fattispecie.


Non è una questione di obbiettività, @galianivatene.
Lo dissi l'anno scorso, è una sorta di autoconvincimento.
La verità è che la gente ha paura davvero del vaccino, e la dimostrazione è il flop della campagna dei bambini di quest'inverno.
Quando gli è stato chiesto di vaccinare i propri figli, mettendo a rischio la loro vita, la gente ha cominciato a mostrare tutti i dubbi avuti.

Prima dell'arrivo del Green Pass avevamo percentuali stile Sudafrica sui vaccinati. Solo le restrizioni prima sui ristoranti e poi sul lavoro hanno fatto sì che la gente, per convenienza o per costrizione, si vaccinasse.
Tuttavia, quando non obbligati, come con la terza dose, hanno preferito non farla, salvo necessità (entrare in ospedale o RSA).

Per questo a mio avviso si è sviluppato l'odio verso i non vaccinati, che i politici hanno cavalcato alla grande alludendo ad una presunta superiorità morale ed intellettiva dei vaccinati.
Una sorta di invidia nei confronti di coloro che hanno preferito vedersi privato del diritto alla vita sociale piuttosto che piegarsi, dinanzi ad un qualcosa che è nato ed è stato imposto per meri interessi che nulla hanno a che vedere con la Sanità.


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di obbiettività, @galianivatene.
> Lo dissi l'anno scorso, è una sorta di autoconvincimento.
> La verità è che la gente ha paura davvero del vaccino, e la dimostrazione è il flop della campagna dei bambini di quest'inverno.
> Quando gli è stato chiesto di vaccinare i propri figli, mettendo a rischio la loro vita, la gente ha cominciato a mostrare tutti i dubbi avuti.
> ...


concordo al 100%
una storia davvero poco edificante. 

Lieto di aver vissuto altrove, in quel periodo.


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2022)

"Dovevamo muoverci alla velocità della scienza……"
Evidentemente poco importa che sia stato inefficace contro il virus……
*Quello che conta è solo la Scienza? Che scienza è questa?
La "velocità della scienza" è la velocità con cui Pfizer guadagna miliardi di dollari.*


chi ha supportato e appoggiato il green pass, sono dei ritardati..


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2022)

altra cosa che mi fa incazzare *LA PAROLA CHIAVE* utilizzata è stata* “mercato”*. *Pfizer e gli altri venditori ambulanti di bufale volevano portare rapidamente il loro prodotto non testato sul MERCATO.*

Soldi, soldi e ancora soldi. I soldi dei governi (dei contribuenti) sono stati versati alle grandi case farmaceutiche. Il settore farmaceutico trae rapidamente profitto dai propri brevetti e anche dai profitti dei dirigenti del settore farmaceutico.

*I politici deboli di tutto il mondo sono saliti sul carro della banda nel tentativo di promuovere i propri programmi di controllo e potere sulla loro popolazione.*

Mettiamo le cose in chiaro! Milioni di persone in tutto il mondo sono state costrette a fare un vaccino coercitivo che non volevano. Alcuni sono stati danneggiati altri sono morti, io ho rifiutato il vaccino anche se non sono stato licenziato, sono stato isolato sul lavoro e sono stato additato dai miei colleghi come una specie di terrorista..
Anni che non dimenticherò mai! e il rancore è ancora forte..

Poiché questo non è stato solo un crimine nazionale ma un crimine internazionale, credo che in futuro ci sarà una nuova serie di processi in stile Norimberga.

Il vaccino contro il virus della poliomielite è stato sviluppato in otto anni. Si può obiettare che i metodi di ricerca non erano tecnologicamente avanzati come lo sono oggi... Quanti soldi sono stati spesi per la ricerca sul cancro? Dov'è il vaccino? Quanti soldi sono stati spesi per la ricerca sull'AIDS? Dov'è il vaccino? Il virus dell'influenza? Abbiamo cure, ma vaccini non efficaci.

Si tratta solo di fare soldi, e in molti qui dentro lo avevano già capito...

ora vi sbatto fuori dal carro perchè mi ricordo tutti i nomi di chi cecamente si è fidato della scienza come *dogma*, senza farsi qualche domanda.. ( appunto )


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> persino noi tifosi, quando parliamo di calcio, sappiamo essere più obbiettivi.
> 
> Forse voi gobbi un po’ meno , ma mai quanto questa tua collega, nella fattispecie.


Parli col gobbo sbagliato 
Questa gente è praticamente succube di un certo tipo di pensiero e non sente ragioni…


----------



## vicky3464 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Una domanda per Sam: non capisco quando affermi "
Infatti, non esistono casi di reinfettati GRAVI tra i guariti. Esistono invece casi di reinfettati gravi tra i vaccinati.
Sostieni che il guarito sviluppa una immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, che gli impedisce di riprenderlo in modo GRAVE. Perfetto. Domanda, se un vaccinato prende il Covid, poi guarisce, perche' non sviluppa anche lui questa immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, e lo puo' riprendere in modo GRAVE? Il meccanismo di difesa per chi, da vaccinato, guarisce e' il medesimo di chi guarisce senza vaccino, il corpo sviluppa difese che distruggono il virus.


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per Sam: non capisco quando affermi "
> Infatti, non esistono casi di reinfettati GRAVI tra i guariti. Esistono invece casi di reinfettati gravi tra i vaccinati.
> Sostieni che il guarito sviluppa una immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, che gli impedisce di riprenderlo in modo GRAVE. Perfetto. Domanda, se un vaccinato prende il Covid, poi guarisce, perche' non sviluppa anche lui questa immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, e lo puo' riprendere in modo GRAVE? Il meccanismo di difesa per chi, da vaccinato, guarisce e' il medesimo di chi guarisce senza vaccino, il corpo sviluppa difese che distruggono il virus.


il siero magico ha effettivamente aiutato il diffondersi del covid perché invece di starsene a casa in malattia, le persone avevano meno sintomi ed erano fuori a diffondere il vairus ... in più potevano andare ovunque grazie al greencaz haha


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che prima o poi tutti i nodi sarebbero venuti al pettine….
> Piano piano verranno fuori tutte le porcate su vaccini e covid. Sulla narrazione palesemente falsata ad arte….


La vera scienza è stata sacrificata alla scienza politica.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Solo complottismo da Byoblu mi piaci tu!
> 
> I vaccini hanno ridotto le ospedalizzazioni, hanno salvato la vita e soprattutto hanno IMMUNIZZATO!
> 
> ...


Chi afferma che abbia evitato le ospedalizzazioni vive su un altro pianeta. E se anche fosse vero in parte, quelli che non sono finiti in ospedale per covid ci sono finiti per patologie ben più gravi, a causa del "vaccino" stesso. In ospedale o sotto terra.


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per Sam: non capisco quando affermi "
> Infatti, non esistono casi di reinfettati GRAVI tra i guariti. Esistono invece casi di reinfettati gravi tra i vaccinati.
> Sostieni che il guarito sviluppa una immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, che gli impedisce di riprenderlo in modo GRAVE. Perfetto. Domanda, se un vaccinato prende il Covid, poi guarisce, perche' non sviluppa anche lui questa immunita' naturale anche alle varianti, e lo puo' riprendere in modo GRAVE? Il meccanismo di difesa per chi, da vaccinato, guarisce e' il medesimo di chi guarisce senza vaccino, il corpo sviluppa difese che distruggono il virus.


Premessa: io non sostengo niente. Sono gli studi scientifici che lo hanno dimostrato.

Detto ciò, il motivo è che il vaccinato ha un sistema immunitario compromesso.
Chi si è vaccinato, con più e più dosi, ha subito un abbassamento delle difese immunitarie naturali del proprio corpo. Cosa che alcuni degli stessi medici sostenitori del vaccino rivelarono ai tempi della terza dose, un anno fa.
Ma questo non vale solo per i guariti vaccinati, ma anche nella situazione inversa: guariti che hanno dovuto vaccinarsi dopo la scadenza del Green Pass.


Oltretutto, ma QUESTA è una mia opinione non da medico che ho sviluppato guardando l’evolversi del virus in questi due anni, non è proprio la stessa situazione: chi non ha il vaccino ma è guarito, partiva da una situazione di completa neutralità rispetto al virus. Il corpo non aveva alcuna informazione sul COVID. Quindi lo ha preso ed il corpo ha fatto il suo dovere, eliminando il virus e memorizzandone le informazioni a livello di anticorpi, per garantire una protezione.
Chi invece ha fatto il vaccino aveva già degli anticorpi. Inefficaci contro le varianti, certo, ma da cui in ogni caso il corpo era affetto. Il sistema immunitario del corpo aveva comunque avuto a che fare con una sostanza estranea che ne ha calibrato le azioni. Quindi non è detto che ciò non abbia provocato delle situazioni di anomalie.

E a riprova di questo c’è da dire che Pfizer stessa non sa gli effetti a lungo termine del vaccino. Quindi potrei aver raggiunto una conclusione errata, come potrei aver intuito correttamente. Questo lo sapremo solo col tempo.


----------



## galianivatene (12 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Parli col gobbo sbagliato*
> Questa gente è praticamente succube di un certo tipo di pensiero e non sente ragioni…


chiaramente sì, non saresti qui dentro altrimenti. Scherzavo


----------



## vicky3464 (12 Ottobre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo continuando a perderci con questi dettagli inutili quando e sotto la luce del sole che questi "vaccini" non solo sono stati completamente inutili dall'inizio, ma distruggono il sistema immunitario proporzionalmente alle dosi e hanno un tasso di mortalità nel breve termine elevatissimo, nel lungo incalcolabile. E sono ancora più ridicoli quando si mettono a tirare in ballo i videogames e la pizza perché ammazzano giovani che non avrebbero avuto manco il raffreddore senza questa [email protected] E qualche test su animali lo han fatto, solo che morivano tutti. E sono passati alle cavie umane. Trollate, disinformate e circuite quando non obbligate. Quelli di Pfizer etc sono da appendere assieme ai politici e a tutti quelli che hanno promosso questa "campagna vaccinale", altro che scudi penali e contratti fuffa con cui un giudice onesto si sciacqua gli zebedei (che e solo l'ennesima dimostrazione di malafede e di piano criminale)
> Vedi l'allegato 3521


Sempre dati ISTAT. https://www.istat.it/it/archivio/240401
Media decessi in Italia nel periodo 2015-2019: 645620
Decessi in Italia nel 2020 : 746146 (pre Vaccino, dunque)
Decessi nel 2021 : 709035
Decessi primo semestre 2022 : 357550 (372883 nello stesso periodo del 2021)
Domanda: se nel 2022 abbiamo avuto un incremento pazzesco di patologie e di morte accidentali causa vaccino (immagino), allora qualcosa deve aver consentito di morire meno per altre patologie, visto che i decessi del 2021 sono inferiori al 2020, e nel 2022 andiamo meglio che nel 2021. Cosa diamine e' successo che ci ha consentito di morire molto meno per altre patologie?


----------



## vicky3464 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il siero magico ha effettivamente aiutato il diffondersi del covid perché invece di starsene a casa in malattia, le persone avevano meno sintomi ed erano fuori a diffondere il vairus ... in più potevano andare ovunque grazie al greencaz haha


Mi pare tu non abbia risposto alla mia domanda....


----------



## Devil man (12 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Mi pare tu non abbia risposto alla mia domanda....


no è un altro mio punto di vista


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> altra cosa che mi fa incazzare *LA PAROLA CHIAVE* utilizzata è stata* “mercato”*. *Pfizer e gli altri venditori ambulanti di bufale volevano portare rapidamente il loro prodotto non testato sul MERCATO.*
> 
> Soldi, soldi e ancora soldi. I soldi dei governi (dei contribuenti) sono stati versati alle grandi case farmaceutiche. Il settore farmaceutico trae rapidamente profitto dai propri brevetti e anche dai profitti dei dirigenti del settore farmaceutico.
> 
> ...


Questo è il classico discorso che ho fatto spesso l'anno scorso, si è lavorato e si è cercato di spingere verso un futuro fatto di pandemie attive, come può essere quella strumentalizzabile dell'influenza (sempre esistita), o anche di una patologia trasmissibile facilmente durante il sesso (virus delle scimmie, ma meno sfruttabili perché più rare o sconosciute ai più e non contrastabili da cure salvifiche per fare tanti profitti.. come ad esempio spingere la gente a ficcarsi un condom appena esce di casa, molto meglio una bella e visibile mascherina), per pandemia attiva intendo una situazione ideale in cui lo strumento, in questo caso il virus, può essere passato da corpo a corpo velocemente e in qualche modo creare danno, allarme, ovviamente c'è una situazione ideale quando quello strumento può prendere un'ampia fascia di popolazione, diciamo tutta, inizialmente dal punto di vista sperimentale devi produrre dati e quindi non puoi lavorare sulla famosa fascia debole solamente, mentre qualsiasi altro tipo di virus sessualmente trasmissibile non potrebbe produrre dati, non esisterebbe una fascia debole su cui lucrare, esisterebbero magari dei rischi per i ricchioni, poca roba, gente che spesso fa i festini hiv per crearsi la propria pandemia e il proprio vaccino personale per non darsi più limiti, come lavori a livello globale su una roba del genere? non puoi farlo.
L'influenza è ben conosciuta, può portare ad una pandemia perenne, anche dal punto di vista preventivo è semplicissimo parlare di nuova variante o di difesa della fascia debole, ma la fascia debole è a sua volta utile perché deve essere, diciamo così, spinta ad andare "in paradiso" il più velocemente possibile e con tutte queste tossicità basta anche un virus innocuo per il 99% della popolazione under 65 per creare un danno enorme e quindi un vantaggio nell'utilizzo non solo dello strumento virus ma anche dello strumento, sperimentale, del vaccino che deve essere spinto il più velocemente possibile sul mercato visti i tempi ristretti che riguardano la sperimentazione.. e quella sperimentazione aveva bisogno di dati ERGO non si sono fatti problemi a condannare le persone, tutti, in un periodo fondamentale cioè l'anno dopo lo scoppio della stessa pandemia, per avere dati e capire come la popolazione avrebbe assorbito l'idea malefica di usare l'uomo come se fosse un topino da laboratorio, per capire come il totalitarismo ammielato in ogni dove potesse in qualche maniera rendere accettabile l'uso estremo della razza umana per il mero interesse di pochi, con il supporto scientifico della tecnologia che è SEMPRE studiata per essere ogni volta di più sempre più controllante, limitante, rintracciante, invasiva.
Se invece parliamo di pandemia passiva parliamo del tabagismo, dei danni dell'inquinamento ambientale per certi versi, di ciò che il sistema moderno ti mette a disposizione per crearti dipendenza e quindi morte, in una vita sempre più veloce in cui nemmemo ti accorgi di essere fumatore da quando avevi 12 anni e andavi alle medie, in un mondo in cui se sei fumatore e obeso sei sano mentre se sei contro tutto questo sei da combattere, anche sul lavoro, per essere strumentalizzato e imporre quindi una divisione tra le persone che porta poi ad un controllo maggiore e più semplice da parte di chi, protetto, ti impone una situazione globale, enorme e tu, sotto pressione, cedi, per liberarti, la mente umana funziona così, è annientabile, non c'è niente da fare.
Cosa intendo per strumento passivo? intento quello strumento che crea danno agli altri ma è sul mercato, non è vietato, viene ritenuto pericoloso e viene quindi tassato, ma non fa troppo male, solo un po', tu puoi provocare malattie agli altri ma nessuno ti vieta l'uso, tu crei un danno a te stesso ma nessuno ti obbliga a fare un vaccino antitumorale che manco esiste e non esisterà mai, visto che il processo di logoramento è sempre quello, questo perché? perché non c'è una situazione di contagio certa, crei morte ma che ne sai? il tempo passa, mica sei stato tu? dove ti sei ammalato? come? non lo sai, è un effetto collaterale ritardato e quasi normale, ma non c'è la facilitazione del contagio che si può rintracciare per cui come fai a dichiarare una pandemia passiva se non hai il modo di mantenerla viva e addirittura dovresti pure vietare certi strumenti che portano morte?
Il sistema mantiene vivo ciò che fa comodo e fa pure male, ma in una logica di pandemia perenne solo ciò che può essere rintracciato e strumentalizzabile può durare, per tutto il resto c'è solo quello lassù, non c'è comunque mai troppa logica in tutto ciò che viene imposto, si segue solo ciò che la tecnologia può manovrare o rintracciare per creare nuovi strumenti per un controllo sempre più totale della vita delle persone.


----------



## vicky3464 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Premessa: io non sostengo niente. Sono gli studi scientifici che lo hanno dimostrato.
> 
> Detto ciò, il motivo è che il vaccinato ha un sistema immunitario compromesso.
> Chi si è vaccinato, con più e più dosi, ha subito un abbassamento delle difese immunitarie naturali del proprio corpo. Cosa che alcuni degli stessi medici sostenitori del vaccino rivelarono ai tempi della terza dose, un anno fa.
> ...


Grazie per la risposta. La trovo, perdonami, un po' troppo semplificativa, e non supportata da dati. Ma non e' neppure questo il giusto consesso in cui confrontarsi. Ma sono affascinato dai meccanismi mentali delle persone che trovo molto distanti dal mio, e da qui le mie domande.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> chiaramente sì, non saresti qui dentro altrimenti. Scherzavo


Lo so scherzavo anche io  
Mi fa piacere che si possa parlare tranquillamente tra noi!


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta. *La trovo, perdonami, un po' troppo semplificativa, e non supportata da dati.* Ma non e' neppure questo il giusto consesso in cui confrontarsi. Ma sono affascinato dai meccanismi mentali delle persone che trovo molto distanti dal mio, e da qui le mie domande.


Ma i dati ufficiali dicono proprio che di guariti non vaccinati reinfettati gravi non ce n'è neanche uno in due anni, quasi tre, di COVID. Di vaccinati reinfettati sì.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

l'ho scritto ieri nel post su burioni. 
nulla di nuovo comunque. magari qualche covidiota si sveglia, chissà...


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

magari qualcuno oggi si convince che il green pass è la misura con cui gli italiani possono continuare a divertirsi,
con la garanzia di trovarsi tra persone che non c'hanno mai capito un caxxo


----------



## ROQ (13 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Sempre dati ISTAT. https://www.istat.it/it/archivio/240401
> Media decessi in Italia nel periodo 2015-2019: 645620
> Decessi in Italia nel 2020 : 746146 (pre Vaccino, dunque)
> Decessi nel 2021 : 709035
> ...


Una delle possibilità risposte potrebbe essere che nel 2020, bloccando le cure e adottando protocolli di morte, c'è stata una strage di "soggetti deboli" MA NON DAL COVID! DALLA MALASANITA'! COME ARGOMENTEREMO IN SEGUITO.

Non posso sapere tutto e non perdo neanche più tempo dietro queste cose cosi ovvie che ormai tanto chi deve capire ha capito, ma stiamo parlando di dati scritti e modificati tutti con lo stesso fine dai soliti organi corrotti e manipolatori, il cui fine prima era vaccinarci, e ora difendere le loro politiche CRIMINALI E ASSASSINE.

Per capirci, avete presente quando c'erano servizi allarmistici che dicevano "strage di no vax negli ospedali"? Premesso che ho le mie fonti dirette con conferme anche più gravi, poco dopo è saltato fuori che a parte qualche cristiano AMMAZZATO come li hanno AMMAZZATI da marzo 2020 col protocollo speranza (e qualcuno lo conoscevo, tutto quello che sto dicendo non è solo di dominio assoluto con prove pubbliche, ma lo ho anche verificato di persona tramite conoscenze dirette), la quasi TOTALITA' di quelli che morivano erano VACCINATI solo che i geni che diffondevano questi dati non consideravano vaccinati quelli che avevano solo 2 dosi su 3 (anche se a livello di letalità già bastavano), ma consideravano vaccinati solo quelli "con ciclo completo", che poi spesso schedavano come morti non covid, ma per altra causa, come fossero morti inevitabili\naturali\forza superiore, e ovviamente SLEGATE dalla vaccinazione, cosa incredibilmente falsa, criminale e raccapricciante, perché se un professionista non lo capisce all'inizio è stupido, ma alla lunga può essere solo in malafede.

Sarò più chiaro: da quando hanno iniziato queste "vaccinazioni" gli ospedali hanno una STRAGE di vaccinati e problemi reali, praticamente ci vanno solo loro, coi problemi più disparati. Gente che caga sangue, paralisi, coccoloni\aritmie\sincopi anche in soggetti giovani TUTTI VACCINATI che senza siero non avrebbero avuto MANCO IL RAFFREDDORE.

Ragazzi guardate che la situazione è palese chiara e grave eh, non possiamo più fare finta di niente e distribuire patenti di complottismo qua e la per una cosa cosi OVVIA. Si sono svegliati anche quelli che erano più indottrinati ormai, con conferme persino da soggetti che sembravano irrecuperabili come Galli e Crisanti.

Cioè per 1 anno hanno salvato TUTTE LE MORTI come Covid, persino incidenti automobilistici, annegamenti e colpi di arma da fuoco (perché gli ospedali disperati PRENDEVANO SOLDI PER FALSARE I CERTIFICATI DI MORTE), facendo sparire ogni patologia compresa l'influenza (e vale lo stesso in mezzo mondo, ossia la parte più corrotta) dal 2021 abbiamo LA PIU GRANDE E PALESE STRAGE POST VACCINALE DELLA STORIA, e salvano tutto come "nessuna correlazione" :lol , ma ci vogliamo rendere conto a chi siamo in mano?

però, visto che mi si citano i dati istat, avevo fatto una ricerca emblematica in tal senso proprio nel 2020.

Col "covid" presente ALMENO da settembre 2019, i dati mortalità ISTAT erano i più bassi di sempre fino a Febbraio 2020. Da Marzo, ossia da quando sono stati adottati i "protocolli Speranza", abbiamo una strage, che nonostante tutto è stata concentrata principalmente in "marzo-Aprile" dove oggettivamente sono morte tante persone, ma principalmente tra Bergamo e Bresca mentre in diverse altri parti d'italia anche considerando tutti i mesi le morti erano in linea con gli anni precedenti, quando non addirittura INFERIORI. Questi dati confermano che anche considerando un eventuale "nuovo virus" (comunque mai isolato veramente, e non citatemi articoli fake o pezzi di melma come bassetti e company) anche durante il periodo di massima letalità la mortalità IN CONDIZIONI NORMALI sarebbe stata addirittura INFERIORE alla media, come confermato da infinite ricerche recenti (https://www.onb.it/2020/05/04/la-st...lita-da-coronavirus-e-inferiore-allinfluenza/ questo fu una delle prime ricerche, poi confermata da molte altre , e NON CITATEMI OPEN)

ora fate1+1 ed il senso OVVIO è CHE: hanno deliberatamente AMMAZZATO tante persone facendo tutto il contrario di quello che andava fatto in un mondo normale (cure negate, protocolli di morte con tachipirina e vigile attesa, respiratori che facevano esplodere polmoni logorati dal protocollo precedente, lockdown prolungato con tutte le conseguenze, stress, ansia e terrorismo mediatico, autopsie vietate, medici di base incoraggiati a non salvare vite e persone che intasavano l'ospedale per ****@te e poi venivano ammazzate coi protocolli mortali, diagnosi fallace con PCR fuffa che trasformavano tutto in covid, determinando diagnosi e cause di morte falsate, che poi venivano registrate proprio in statistiche fuffa per circuire i più deboli), etc etc etc, per ingigantire un problema assolutamente non preoccupante, terrorizzare le persone più deboli ed ignoranti addirittura a INVOCARE un vaccino SPERIMENTALE fatto da CONCLAMATI ASSASSINI.

Io non mi trattenevo prima (a parte in questo forum dove ho evitato il tema perché in quei periodi finiva male), figuriamoci ora dopo anni di prove su certi fatti conclamati.

in allegato un grafico parziale che ho citato prima, UFFICIALE ISTAT, dove potete vedere che nonostante il covid ci fosse già , i primi 2 mesi del 2020 le morti erano inferiori agli stessi mesi dell'anno precedente (gli anni peggiori eran stati 2015 e 2017 mi pare) la strage scoppia nella bimensilità marzo-aprile, per poi tornare a dati assolutamente nella norma. Anche solo analizzando oggettivamente questi dati non si sarebbe mai potuto neanche parlare di vaccini.

ah, sottolineo un'altra evidenza ignorata dai media, a parte quelli ammazzati e le cause di morte falsate, chi è morto davvero per patologie virali\pomoniti batteriche etc, nel 99% dei casi era vaccinato contro antinfluenzale\pneumococco\meningite.

Ripeto che il 60% della strage è successa tra Bergamo e Brescia, dove nei mesi pre-covid ci fu una intensissima campagna vaccinale contro influenza, meningite e pneumococco appunto, circa il 60% delle vaccinazioni DELL'INTERA ITALIA.

A conferma di quanto anche i vaccini precedenti, quelli "testati e sicuri" fossero [email protected] (ma certo rispetto a quelli covid sono acqua santa). Sono numeri cosi facili da leggere che non vado oltre, allego qualche fonte ufficiale e altre foto emblematiche facili da interpretare. Poi è un argomento che mi ha davvero stancato, col rispetto di tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "un dovere civico e moraleh per gli haltri"


"proteggih ki hamih"


----------



## David Drills (14 Ottobre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo continuando a perderci con questi dettagli inutili quando e sotto la luce del sole che questi "vaccini" non solo sono stati completamente inutili dall'inizio, ma distruggono il sistema immunitario proporzionalmente alle dosi e hanno un tasso di mortalità nel breve termine elevatissimo, nel lungo incalcolabile. E sono ancora più ridicoli quando si mettono a tirare in ballo i videogames e la pizza perché ammazzano giovani che non avrebbero avuto manco il raffreddore senza questa [email protected] E qualche test su animali lo han fatto, solo che morivano tutti. E sono passati alle cavie umane. Trollate, disinformate e circuite quando non obbligate. Quelli di Pfizer etc sono da appendere assieme ai politici e a tutti quelli che hanno promosso questa "campagna vaccinale", altro che scudi penali e contratti fuffa con cui un giudice onesto si sciacqua gli zebedei (che e solo l'ennesima dimostrazione di malafede e di piano criminale)
> Vedi l'allegato 3521


Tutto vero, ma questi dati sono un enorme FAKE, non esiste nessuna statistica Istat. Dovresti stare più attento a fare questo genere di post, un po' perché mini la tua credibilità postando falsità, un po' perché spaventi la gente (io da triplo vaccinato in famiglia di tripli vaccinati con 2 figli vaccinati mi sono spaventato).
Poi che su tante cose ci abbiano preso per il cuculo siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Premessa: io non sostengo niente. Sono gli studi scientifici che lo hanno dimostrato.
> 
> Detto ciò, il motivo è che il vaccinato ha un sistema immunitario compromesso.
> Chi si è vaccinato, con più e più dosi, ha subito un abbassamento delle difese immunitarie naturali del proprio corpo. Cosa che alcuni degli stessi medici sostenitori del vaccino rivelarono ai tempi della terza dose, un anno fa.
> ...


I guariti (non vaccinati) sono la sola categoria davvero immune al virus. Possono anche riprenderlo ma non sviluppano conseguenze gravi. Il problema è che gli esseri umani dimenticano. Mia nonna, nata nel 1915, me lo diceva sempre: o fai la malattia o fai il vaccino, MAI tutte e due le cose. Che è poi la medesima cosa che sostengono i medici vecchio stampo, cioè quelli non formati dalle case farmaceutiche. E mia nonna aveva visto il diffondersi della spagnola. Ho seguito il suo consiglio e da guarito non mi sono vaccinato. Risultato? Sono stato a contatto, anche "molto diretto", per ben tre volte con persone che il giorno dopo o due giorni dopo sono risultate positive, ma io non mi sono ricontagiato. O, forse, mi sono ricontagiato ma sono rimasto asintomatico.


----------



## evideon (14 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come ho riportato in precedenza, l'amministratore delegato di Pfizer ha rifiutato di presentarsi a Bruxelles per rispondere alle domande dei parlamentari europei
> 
> Ha mandato però un direttore di Pfizer, responsabile del mercato internazionale, che ha fatto danni anche peggiori.
> 
> ...



Pfizer dichiara ufficialmente al Parlamento Europeo che il vaccino non fu testato come prodotto in grado di evitare i contagi.
Quindi se le cose stanno così, Draghi, nel segregare i non vaccinati in quanto contagiosi, ha dichiarato il falso e usato violenza alle persone senza ragione. 
Credo sia giusto e doveroso adesso che sia inquisito per fare chiarezza su questa questione!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2022)

L'ho visto solamente ora, ma dovevo postarlo assolutamente


----------



## ROQ (15 Ottobre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, ma questi dati sono un enorme FAKE, non esiste nessuna statistica Istat. Dovresti stare più attento a fare questo genere di post, un po' perché mini la tua credibilità postando falsità, un po' perché spaventi la gente (io da triplo vaccinato in famiglia di tripli vaccinati con 2 figli vaccinati mi sono spaventato).
> Poi che su tante cose ci abbiano preso per il cuculo siamo tutti d'accordo.


scusa quali dati sono fake? io non voglio spaventare nessuno, dico solo le cose come stanno. i dati fake erano quelli che davano una moria di non vaccinati, COSA MAI AVVENUTA, NEANCHE ALL'INIZIO, anzi era esatto il contrario, ma falsavano anche quei numeri. L'unica statistica istat che ho citato , riportando lo screenshot, era relativa alla morti extra avvenute solo tra marzo ed aprile 2020, praticamente solo in Lombardia e questo esclusivamente NON A CAUSA "DEL VIRUS" ma per altre ragioni CRIMINALI. Ergo non c'è mai stata emergenza reale, ne necessità di "vaccini" impossibile, ne fretta. E Riguardo i tuoi vaccini ti faccio sinceri auguri e spero che vi abbiano fatto un placebo perché non auguro il male a nessuno ovviamente, tantomeno ad un fratello di tifo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2022)

La vergogna, tutta italiana (in questo caso nemmeno il "così fan tutti" si può invocare), rimane aver costretto la gente a vaccinarsi per poter lavorare, una macchia che mai sarà cancellata. Naturalmente al solito i sostenitori di questo ed altri abomini, che come sempre alla prova dei fatti hanno avuto torto marcio, si tengono ben lontani da questi topic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La vergogna, tutta italiana (in questo caso nemmeno il "così fan tutti" si può invocare), rimane aver costretto la gente a vaccinarsi per poter lavorare, una macchia che mai sarà cancellata. Naturalmente al solito i sostenitori di questo ed altri abomini, che come sempre alla prova dei fatti hanno avuto torto marcio, si tengono ben lontani da questi topic.


ma si tengono lontani perchè si son stufati di leggere vaccate, forse?
3 anni a leggere vaccate, dati interpretati male, fregnacce, balle...
io mi chiedo ancora che voglia avete di portare avanti battaglie senza senso, chiuse da tempo e anche perse in partenza.

l'obbligo vaccinale è stato giustissimo, l'han fatto tutti e lo avrebbero fatto anche quelli all'opposizione nonostante dicano adesso l'opposto perchè è stato utile a migliorare la situazione.

guarda sono entrato per caso perchè ormai non li leggo più sti topic, sto aspettando che venga pronto... per me è inspiegabile come alcuni non la mandino giù e non accettino di non averne azzeccata una per anni.
ma pensare ad altro no?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si tengono lontani perchè si son stufati di leggere vaccate, forse?
> 3 anni a leggere vaccate, dati interpretati male, fregnacce, balle...
> io mi chiedo ancora che voglia avete di portare avanti battaglie senza senso, chiuse da tempo e anche perse in partenza.
> 
> ...


Capisco che il venir fuori di queste cose, dette peraltro dalle case produttrici stesse dei vaccini e quindi non confutabili, vi faccia andar fuori di testa, ma calmati e modera i toni perché io con i maleducati non parlo. Con te c'è una vecchia amicizia da forum quindi faccio un'eccezione, sperando che tu rinsavisca.
Aver sospeso gli stipendi è stato un abominio e lo dico io che mi sono vaccinato convintamente almeno per le prime due dosi. E no, non "l'han fatto tutti" basta un minimo di quoziente intellettivo e fare una ricerca per verificarlo.
Quindi chi racconta "vaccate e fregnacce" e non "la manda giù" è qualcun altro, non certo io. E ribadisco, chi ha difeso queste misure per mesi ha fatto una figuraccia e non ne ha azzeccata mezza e per questo sparisce, come di consueto accade.
Ah...a me di opposizione, governo e quant'altro non interessa. La Meloni l'avrebbe fatto pure lei, ne sono convinto anch'io, infatti sono antimeloniano e antidestra.
Insomma, te hai capito meno di zero del mio post, mi hai dato del no vax e del meloniano, mentre detesto entrambe le categorie. 
Will, cerca di capire quel che leggi almeno, prima di attaccare gente a caso.


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Ottobre 2022)

Non diciamo balle. Vaccino non significa che morirai, avrai problemi di salute. Succede ad una piccola parte di soggetti tipo 1 su 10mila. Potrebbe darsi perché alcuni lotti sono inquinati, d'altronde vengono prodotti in India... poi che i vaccini non servano a nulla basta guardare i grafici storici di usa e uk dal 1901 il vaiolo e la poliomelite, malattie che stavano andando via da sole grazie al miglioramento delle condizioni di vita. Ma la fanfara mediatica pseudoscientifica non si da pace e continua a difenderli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Capisco che il venir fuori di queste cose, dette peraltro dalle case produttrici stesse dei vaccini e quindi non confutabili, vi faccia andar fuori di testa, ma calmati e modera i toni perché io con i maleducati non parlo. Con te c'è una vecchia amicizia da forum quindi faccio un'eccezione, sperando che tu rinsavisca.
> Aver sospeso gli stipendi è stato un abominio e lo dico io che mi sono vaccinato convintamente almeno per le prime due dosi. E no, non "l'han fatto tutti" basta un minimo di quoziente intellettivo e fare una ricerca per verificarlo.
> Quindi chi racconta "vaccate e fregnacce" e non "la manda giù" è qualcun altro, non certo io. E ribadisco, chi ha difeso queste misure per mesi ha fatto una figuraccia e non ne ha azzeccata mezza e per questo sparisce, come di consueto accade.
> Ah...a me di opposizione, governo e quant'altro non interessa. La Meloni l'avrebbe fatto pure lei, ne sono convinto anch'io, infatti sono antimeloniano e antidestra.
> ...


mi dispiace io non ce l'ho con te e non era neanche riferito a te, in realtà non ce l'ho con nessuno ma leggere certi post a volte mi fa inca un po'. non ricordavo neanche che fossi di quella parrocchia e sono rimasto un po' stupito in realtà. non ti ho dato del no vax o meloniano, magari uscendo così dal nulla si poteva fraintendere. c'è uno che lavora con me che è no vax, ha fatto numeri da circo per infettarsi e non far il vaccino. ci parlo benissimo e ci rido sopra con lui. sai cosa mi importa?
poi non entro nello specifico dell'argomento perchè mi ha stufato ampiamente come ti dicevo prima.
ci tenevo solo a dire che non è che chi non risponde più lo fa per forza perchè non ha niente da dire, ma magari si è un po' rotto.
certo poteva sembrare un attacco personale, scusa.


----------



## Sam (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si tengono lontani perchè si son stufati di leggere vaccate, forse?
> 3 anni a leggere vaccate, dati interpretati male, fregnacce, balle...
> io mi chiedo ancora che voglia avete di portare avanti battaglie senza senso, chiuse da tempo e anche perse in partenza.
> 
> ...


Chi è che non ne ha azzeccata una per anni?

Perché fino a prova contraria questa storia sta smentendo questa pagliacciata giorno dopo giorno.
Non ultimo il genio Burioni che si è beccato il COVID subito dopo la quarta dose.

E mentre crescono le prove che danno contro ogni narrazione ufficiale, scompaiono quelle che vi davano ragione.
Draghi disse che il Green Pass serviva a garantire alle persone l’impossibilità del contagio, validando l’idea che il vaccino immunizzasse.
Oggi Pfizer vi ha detto in faccia che l’immunizzazione non era nemmeno pianificata nei loro test.

Quindi di che parliamo?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace io non ce l'ho con te e non era neanche riferito a te, in realtà non ce l'ho con nessuno ma leggere certi post a volte mi fa inca un po'. non ricordavo neanche che fossi di quella parrocchia e sono rimasto un po' stupito in realtà. non ti ho dato del no vax o meloniano, magari uscendo così dal nulla si poteva fraintendere. c'è uno che lavora con me che è no vax, ha fatto numeri da circo per infettarsi e non far il vaccino. ci parlo benissimo e ci rido sopra con lui. sai cosa mi importa?
> poi non entro nello specifico dell'argomento perchè mi ha stufato ampiamente come ti dicevo prima.
> ci tenevo solo a dire che non è che chi non risponde più lo fa per forza perchè non ha niente da dire, ma magari si è un po' rotto.
> certo poteva sembrare un attacco personale, scusa.


Ho un collega che ha fatto uguale e anch'io ho un ottimo rapporto con lui. Qui non si tratta di parrocchie, secondo me ci sono fatti inconfutabili su cui vax e no vax devono per forza trovare un punto di incontro. E qui ci sono due fatti, la sospensione dello stipendio per i no vax ha dei rilievi costituzionali gravissimi già di per sè, infatti in paesi come la Spagna la magistratura l'ha bloccata subito, il secondo fatto, che la rende ancora più grave, è questo che ora ammette la Pfizer, cioè che il contagio non c'entra nulla con il vaccino che limita i sintomi e basta. Quindi alla luce di questo, chi si è visto sospeso lo stipendio per non essersi vaccinato potrà fare dei ricorsi secondo me, ma vedremo.
Sull'efficacia, effetti collaterali e cose varie non parlo e non ho mai parlato perché chissà quando si arriverà a capire certe cose, forse mai.
Quanto a chi non entra in certi topic, magari qualcuno si sarà anche stufato, anch'io mi ero stufato in un certo periodo, ma lo sai meglio di me che la tattica di molti, anche su certe questioni che hanno riguardato il Milan in questi anni, è quella, dai.
Spero ci siamo chiariti


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ho un collega che ha fatto uguale e anch'io ho un ottimo rapporto con lui. Qui non si tratta di parrocchie, secondo me ci sono fatti inconfutabili su cui vax e no vax devono per forza trovare un punto di incontro. E qui ci sono due fatti, la sospensione dello stipendio per i no vax ha dei rilievi costituzionali gravissimi già di per sè, infatti in paesi come la Spagna la magistratura l'ha bloccata subito, il secondo fatto, che la rende ancora più grave, è questo che ora ammette la Pfizer, cioè che il contagio non c'entra nulla con il vaccino che limita i sintomi e basta. Quindi alla luce di questo, chi si è visto sospeso lo stipendio per non essersi vaccinato potrà fare dei ricorsi secondo me, ma vedremo.
> Sull'efficacia, effetti collaterali e cose varie non parlo e non ho mai parlato perché chissà quando si arriverà a capire certe cose, forse mai.
> Quanto a chi non entra in certi topic, magari qualcuno si sarà anche stufato, anch'io mi ero stufato in un certo periodo, ma lo sai meglio di me che la tattica di molti, anche su certe questioni che hanno riguardato il Milan in questi anni, è quella, dai.
> Spero ci siamo chiariti


rispondo a te e poi chiudo perchè mi cita altra gente dicendo vaccate (quelle di cui parlavo prima) che non c'entrano niente col discorso. letture della realtà che ognuno vede a suo modo.

io adesso ti dico come l'ho vista da spettatore interessato ed anche informato, che ha lavorato in una azienda e ha avuto un'esperienza importante nella vicenda, e che se ne è fregato delle tv e mass media:

-il vaccino è stato importante per uscire prima dalla crisi, riaprire prima, salvare vite.
-il vaccino è stato pompato esageratamente dai media, è stato sopravvalutato ma ha giocato comunque un ruolo importante.
-per mesi c'è stato un obbligo mascherato (il periodo dei tamponi igni 48h), per me senza senso. doveva esserci obbligo punto e basta, c'erano i benefici nella collettività senza alcun malus.
-il diritto del no vax finisce nel momento in cui lede il mio diritto di esser curato all'ospedale se per disgrazia dovessi avere un qualsiasi bisogno. avrebbero potuto far firmare ai novax il foglio di esonero dalle cure se si fossero ammalati, questo si.
-se uno non può giustamente andar a lavorare da non vaccinato, non becca giustamente lo stipendio.
-il punto unico per cui l'obbligo è giusto è il sovraffollamento degli ospedali, punto che ha beneficiato molto. sull'infezione si sapeva già da subito che faceva poco (un po' si).

ora dette queste semplici cose, a me deve interessare se uno mi dice che non è stata testata la trasmissione (o cose simili che neanche ho letto il post iniziale perchè per me senza significato)? a me non interessa. lo sappiamo da 1 anno che per la trasmissione fa poco, lo han detto TUTTI e soprattutto lo abbiamo visto coi nostri occhi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si tengono lontani perchè si son stufati di leggere vaccate, forse?
> 3 anni a leggere vaccate, dati interpretati male, fregnacce, balle...
> io mi chiedo ancora che voglia avete di portare avanti battaglie senza senso, chiuse da tempo e anche perse in partenza.
> 
> ...


Te lo sta dicendo pfizer , non picopallo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rispondo a te e poi chiudo perchè mi cita altra gente dicendo vaccate (quelle di cui parlavo prima) che non c'entrano niente col discorso. letture della realtà che ognuno vede a suo modo.
> 
> io adesso ti dico come l'ho vista da spettatore interessato ed anche informato, che ha lavorato in una azienda e ha avuto un'esperienza importante nella vicenda, e che se ne è fregato delle tv e mass media:
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con la maggioranza degli altri punti, il vaccino è stato utile sì, per certe categorie di età; ma dai 18 ai trent'anni, direi anche 40 era evitabilissimo comunque. Se fosse stato ristretto per età, tranne alcune estremizzazioni, la vedrei in modo simile al tuo su quasi tutti i punti che hai citato.

Ma per la sospensione dello stipendio no, è un fatto gravissimo. Se tantissimi altri paesi non l'hanno fatta, si poteva anzi si doveva evitare anche noi. Chi poteva fare lo smart doveva essere messo a casa, chi non poteva doveva venire a lavorare a suo rischio e pericolo, visto che i vaccinati in quanto protetti non rischiavano e visto che per il contagio, cosa che come dici tu stesso si era sempre saputa/intuita, fra vaccinati e non vaccinati cambiava poco o nulla.


----------



## Sam (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rispondo a te e poi chiudo perchè mi cita *altra gente dicendo vaccate (quelle di cui parlavo prima) che non c'entrano niente col discorso*. letture della realtà che ognuno vede a suo modo.
> 
> io adesso ti dico come l'ho vista da spettatore interessato ed anche informato, che ha lavorato in una azienda e ha avuto un'esperienza importante nella vicenda, e che se ne è fregato delle tv e mass media:
> 
> ...


E meno male che sono gli altri a dire vaccate.

Il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

I grandissimi Open e Bufale punto net, hanno immediatamente smentito la cosa dicendo che "si sapeva". Allora, come hanno detto Mazzucco e Frabbetti, perchè questi servi non hanno smentito Draghi quando diceva che il Green Pass è fatto per far sì che nei posti chiusi le persone non si contagiassero tra loro? 

Che poi, non è vero che "si sapeva". A inizio 2021 ricordo benissimo che il dott.Mariano Amici ospite da Giletti venne preso in giro da conduttore e ospiti "esperti", perchè disse che il vaccino non impediva il contagio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I grandissimi Open e Bufale punto net, hanno immediatamente smentito la cosa dicendo che "si sapeva". Allora, come hanno detto Mazzucco e Frabbetti, perchè questi servi non hanno smentito Draghi quando diceva che il Green Pass è fatto per far sì che nei posti chiusi le persone non si contagiassero tra loro?
> 
> Che poi, non è vero che "si sapeva". A inizio 2021 ricordo benissimo che il dott.Mariano Amici ospite da Giletti venne preso in giro da conduttore e ospiti "esperti", perchè disse che il vaccino non impediva il contagio.



La famosa strategia del "eh, ma si sapeva"


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rispondo a te e poi chiudo perchè mi cita altra gente dicendo vaccate (quelle di cui parlavo prima) che non c'entrano niente col discorso. letture della realtà che ognuno vede a suo modo.
> 
> io adesso ti dico come l'ho vista da spettatore interessato ed anche informato, che ha lavorato in una azienda e ha avuto un'esperienza importante nella vicenda, e che se ne è fregato delle tv e mass media:
> 
> ...


ragionamento statalista che scarica sui singoli cittadini le responsabilità dello stato
è come dire che non devi fare troppi figli perchè non ci sono le scuole a sufficienza nel tuo paese, altrimenti tuo figlio toglie il posto in una delle poche scuole presenti al figlio di un'altra famiglia che ne ha di meno
lo troveresti accettabile come messaggio politico ?
è lo stato che deve garantire l'apertura della scuola, non sono io a dovermi curare della situazione di infrastrutture nel mio paese.
anche perchè in Italia ci sono differenze enormi nella presenza di presidi sanitari, anche prima del covid, altra cosa incostituzionale perchè i cittadini hanno gli stessi diritti a sprescindere dalla residenza.
allo stesso modo è lo stato che deve garantire terapie intensive, sale per malattie infettive e tutto ciò che serve a sufficienza.
nessuna legge vieta di avere terapie intensive e sale infettive annesse a dismisura, è un problema dello stato non averne avute.
non sono io a dovermi preoccupare di non farci finire anziani et similia

tu puoi permetterti di fare lo spettatore perchè la questione non ti ha colpito in pieno personalmente, infatti ricordo che non sapevi neanche di preciso la procedura dei tamponi e tutto il resto che gli altri costretti conoscevano purtroppo a proprie spese.

non è stato pompato, sono state dette tante falsità h24 il che è molto diverso se permetti.
pompare vuol dire anche ripetere cose vere, non necessariamente false.
e in base a queste falsità sono nati provvedimenti politici che non hanno alcuna base scientifica.

nell'altro messaggio dicevi "lo hanno fatto tutti" riguardo l'obbligo del vaccino.
assolutamente no, qualche paese l'ha fatto solo in campo socio-sanitario ma non in base all'età come in un pomeriggio dal nulla si è inventato qui.

mentre tu ti annoi a sentire parlare di covid nei tribunali a tua insaputa ci sono continue sentenze dei giudici che stanno facendo a pezzi tutte le decisioni politiche, dai dpcm di Conte agli obblighi di Draghi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *e in base a queste falsità sono nati provvedimenti politici che non hanno alcuna base scientifica.
> 
> nell'altro messaggio dicevi "lo hanno fatto tutti" riguardo l'obbligo del vaccino.
> assolutamente no, qualche paese l'ha fatto solo in campo socio-sanitario ma non in base all'età come in un pomeriggio dal nulla si è inventato qui.
> ...


Ecco, queste cose, specialmente l'ultima, evidenziamole a caratteri cubitali, così almeno si capisce la questione.
Praticamente quello che dicevo prima sui ricorsi non è che succederà, sta già accadendo


----------



## ROQ (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ho letto di sfuggita che "non ne azzecchiamo una"? Sta andando TUTTO come previsto dai peggiori pessimisti, abbiamo "vaccini" che in 1 anno hanno fatto una strage che manco tutti gli altri vaccini, che già erano merd#, hanno fatto in DECENNI. Tutto questo mentre morti "misteriose" + covid e contagi si diffondevano OVUNQUE CI FOSSERO STATE VACCINAZIONI DI MASSA mentre nei paesi che se la erano scampata andava tutto bene,

Ogni giorni si leggono infiniti casi di morti improvvisi per GIOVANI che senza vaccino non avrebbero avuto mai neanche il raffreddore. In TUTTO IL MONDO solo i super corrotti corresponsabili e che meritano il peggio della pena ed i più irrecuperabili che vorrebbero dosi infinite a cui andrebbe negato il diritto al voto PER IL LORO BENE continuano a negare l'evidenza ma abbiamo infinite prove, dati VERI e SENTENZE. Personaggi importanti che stanno denunciando IL PIU GRANDE CRIMINE DELLA STORIA (https://www.ilparagone.it/attualita...mmissione-del-ministro-la-verita-sui-vaccini/ e non me ne frega niente di paragone, si badi al senso per dio), in alcuni stati come la Florida dove dicono apertamente di non vaccinarsi agli under 40, anche se questi "vaccini" ammazzano altrettanto anche gli over 40, solo che questi altri sono più facili da "insabbiare", come fanno da tempo immemore. GLI ORGANISMI CORROTTI FALSANO E DIISTRIBUISCONO i dati per avere sempre una falsa narrativa funzionale alle loro BALLE CRIMINALI. Quindi è inutile che mi si viene a rispondere citando quei dati, manipolati\falsi.


La cosa più ridicola è stata che ci hanno rincoglindottrinato con la enorme balla che il vaccino riduce i contagi quindi "fallo per gli altri" (e oggi abbiamo le ennesime sentenze e conferme anche su questa falsità), quando era ESATTAMENTE L'OPPOSTO. Quando hanno "liberato" i vaccinati, super untori senza le inutili mascherine ormai, i virus si sono propagati come non mai, proprio perché questi soggetti erano ricettacoli di schifo (virus, batteri, funghi) a causa del loro sistema immunitario distrutto e hanno fatto ammalare i soggetti più deboli intasando gli ospedali per davvero (mentre i classici "no vax" sani hanno continuato a non ammalarsi o ammalarsi in maniera lieve, nel 99% dei casi, poi per carità qualcuno finiva in ospedale E LO AMMAZZAVANO, e qualcuno lo conosco personalmente e ci sono denunce in ballo). Abbiamo famiglie dove nei cenoni di natale i vaccinati hanno fatto ammalare i non vaccinati, ma ci vogliamo svegliare? Abbiamo avuto i No vax che facevano proteste ed assembramenti ogni 3x2 che stavano sempre bene o si ammalavano in maniera normalissima e curabile, ed i vaccinati che venivano decimati sotto la luce del sole.

io mi sto trattenendo al massimo per non mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma non vi si gela il sangue a realizzare che quello di cui si parla in questo link poteva essere vostra figlio? Ma guardate gli allegati se state valutando l'ennesimo richiamino per voi ed i vostri cari e pensateci bene https://donna.fidelityhouse.eu/salu...0-jBjzVyAEUymBTyPACreJ7EUFrLmBU35uYuparu0t83g

io dopo anni a denunciare l'ovvio oggi davvero faccio fatica a trattenermi sentendo la negazione di quello che sta avvenendo sotto i nostri occhi e senza alcuna altra possibile scusante

Cosi come contro il "covid" funziona TUTTO tranne che vaccini e tachipirina, dai vaccini si salvano veramente solo quelli che hanno sculato il placebo o che hanno fatto la vaccinazione finta, vedi foto-notizia di ravenna, fra i vari allegati, tema che tra l'altro conosco MOLTO A FONDO e che , per fortuna, conoscono in molti perchè i vaccinati reali sono INFINITAMENTE meno di quelli dichiarati, rendetevi quindi conto dei danni potenziali se tutti avessero fatti i vaccini originali. Viceversa, chi ha avuto il vaccino ORIGINALE (quindi non venite a dirmi io ho fatto il vaccino e sto bene, probabilmente avete solo sculato uno dei tanti placebi) come minimo si è ammalato, e altro non lo dico perché io qui dentro voglio augurare il bene a tutti.

Infatti anche molti di questi hanno partecipato alla farsa ma non sono stati cosi folli da avvelenarsi, vedi allegato di Ravenna appunto, e già che ci sono allego anche qualche morte "improvvisa" di altri ragazzi\bambini, che magari qualcuno realizzando che potrebbe succedere anche ai propri figli si sveglia e li salva in tempo.

Parliamo di giovani che muoiono mentre "fanno l'amore", giovani che muoiono mentre si sposano, mentre giocano a calcetto, qualcuno è morto pure mentre si faceva una pippa ma non posso fare ironia sulla morte. Qualcuno ha avuto un malore pure mentre trollava i "no vax", etc etc etc.

E nessuno dica la stupidaggine "è sempre successo", NON ABBIAMO MAI AVUTO QUESTA MATTANZA, l'eccezione è diventata REGOLA, e chiunque professionista del settore con QI >60 ed un minimo di onestà intellettuale ve lo ammetterà, io con questa gente parlo tutte le settimane, è un MASSACRO, togliamo la testa dalla sabbia per Dio.

Tutto questo mentre continuano a CIRCUIRE ED INDOTTRINARE (e non dico rincòglionire esclusivamente perché mi sto trattenendo, a forza) i nostri figli che diventeranno delle amebe depensanti come chi ha permesso tutto questo, e allego qualche foto anche qui, da libri di testo di scuola. E' inaccettabile.

stiamo parlando della nostra VITA, SVEGLIA. Non stiamo parlando di pallone, ma di vite tolte e famiglie rovinate PER INACCETTABILI CRIMINI CONTRO L'UMANITA'

Cioè è andato TUTTO al contrario di come dicevano, abbiamo ovunque PROVE INCONFUTABILI sul fatto che ci abbiano mentito e preso in giro SU TUTTO, e ancora qualcuno non capisce? Mi permetto solo una considerazione finale... in 9 casi su 10 gli stessi che hanno creduto ai vaccini e alla farsa del Covid sono gli stessi che oggi credono alla narrativa della Nato scoprendo la guerra in Ucraina (scoppiata nel 2014)

ps: ho messo solo 2 allegati a caso, che non ho tempo e soprattutto non ho più voglia di spiegare l'ovvio all'infinito, ma è veramente abbastanza. Se pubblico e argomento tutto scrivo una enciclopedia, altro che fake e ****@te.


----------



## ROQ (15 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## ROQ (15 Ottobre 2022)

cioè ridere in un post del genere è come ridere in un post dove si parla dei morti in ucraina...


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> cioè ridere in un post del genere è come ridere in un post dove si parla dei morti in ucraina...


Potrei dire la stessa cosa di quelli che ridono sull'arrivo della quarta dose e dei nomi delle varianti....


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si tengono lontani perchè si son stufati di leggere vaccate, forse?
> 3 anni a leggere vaccate, dati interpretati male, fregnacce, balle...
> io mi chiedo ancora che voglia avete di portare avanti battaglie senza senso, chiuse da tempo e anche perse in partenza.
> 
> ...


Però ne approfitto per quotare Will visto che c'è addirittura chi crede che la gente non scriva più in questo genere di topic perchè si è accorta di avere sbagliato. Io veramente non so che film vi state proiettando. La verità è che la gente, oltre ad avere la propria vita lavoro sport ecc per stare qui a scrivere sempre, è che si è stufata di parlarne proprio come ha detto giustamente Will. Ormai ognuno rimane della propria idea, specialmente qui che è una comunità abbastanza ristretta e non ci si sta rivolgendo al mondo intero. A parte qualcuno che si interroga sulle tante decisioni discutibili prese a livello politico, e giustamente direi sono il primo a dirlo che molte sono state sbagliate, il resto delle persone sono ancora palesemente contro il vaccino e in questo caso c'è poco da discutere. C'è stata un _emergenza a livello mondiale_ non vi è ancora entrato in testa, e noi eravamo pure col sistema sanitario nazionale con le pezze al cu. E' evidente quindi che in questo tipo di topic 9 commenti su 10 la pensano allo stesso modo, e quando leggo ancora dopo 3 anni delle "morti sospette" mi cadono proprio le braccia. Per questo si evita proprio di intervenire o addirittura aprire. E come Will non interverrò più


----------



## ROQ (15 Ottobre 2022)

Mi permetto solo di replicare su un punto:

No no... in 9 casi su 10, la gente ha proprio cambiato idea, infatti lo si nota anche da parte di giudici che prendono coraggio su certi temi (anche a scapito della vita), dal modo di trattare il tema persino in TV (vedi appunto giornalisti come Porro, non pezzi di fango come parenzo o larve come fazio... e anche partiti che seguono il vento come FdI hanno preso le distanze da certe politiche e hanno posto veti su ministri fanatici della farsa e del siero come la Ronzulli, che non sai se è più disgraziata mentalmente o in malafede....) ma sto parlando anche di indottrinati della prima ora o pensionati teledipendenti, non di gente con un minimo di spirito critico che si faceva due domande quando c'era qualche stranezza in TV... è una cosa che vedo ogni giorno ovunque, non solo online, ma dalla palestra, a impiegati\dipendenti semplici, a imprenditori, a gente che lavora in ospedale, etc. Poi come detto prima ci sono casi di persone che non cambiano idea neanche di fronte a sentenze, evidenze chiare e prove inoppugnabili, uno come speranza per esempio, potrebbe essere nelle condizioni mentali di averci creduto davvero, è un po come quando parli con qualche ultras juventino che dice che durante moggiopoli la juve era vittima, e per carità li sono io che alzo le mani. Auguro solo buona fortuna a tutti. Alla luce di tutto questo penso solo che come ha detto qualcuno chi non ha capito oggi non capirà mai e crederà a qualunque [email protected] dicano i soliti [email protected]@ri in TV, ma non voglio più fare ironia, credo sia dissonanza cognitiva e ripeto alzo le mani.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Mi ero promesso di non tornare sul tema, ma qui Porro, uno dei più grandi pro-vax fino a poco fa, la spiega veramente facile facile di tutti https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cju8bgGs9dN/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Porro sul web fa l'eroe e poi in tv fa il cagnolino. Lunedì sera aveva veramente la lingua lunghissima mentre si parlava della guerra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Potrei dire la stessa cosa di quelli che ridono sull'arrivo della quarta dose e dei nomi delle varianti....
> 
> Però ne approfitto per quotare Will visto che *c'è addirittura chi crede che la gente non scriva più in questo genere di topic perchè si è accorta di avere sbagliato. Io veramente non so che film vi state proiettando.* La verità è che la gente, oltre ad avere la propria vita lavoro sport ecc per stare qui a scrivere sempre, è che si è stufata di parlarne proprio come ha detto giustamente Will. Ormai ognuno rimane della propria idea, specialmente qui che è una comunità abbastanza ristretta e non ci si sta rivolgendo al mondo intero. A parte qualcuno che si interroga sulle tante decisioni discutibili prese a livello politico, e giustamente direi sono il primo a dirlo che molte sono state sbagliate, il resto delle persone sono ancora palesemente contro il vaccino e in questo caso c'è poco da discutere. C'è stata un _emergenza a livello mondiale_ non vi è ancora entrato in testa, e noi eravamo pure col sistema sanitario nazionale con le pezze al cu. E' evidente quindi che in questo tipo di topic 9 commenti su 10 la pensano allo stesso modo, e quando leggo ancora dopo 3 anni delle "morti sospette" mi cadono proprio le braccia. Per questo si evita proprio di intervenire o addirittura aprire. E come Will non interverrò più



Scrivo solo questo post poi torno a mettere la testa sotto la sabbia anche io.
Parecchia gente (fanatica) che anche su questo lido non accettava alcun parere contrario a quello della narrazione contiana-draghiana ("non ti vaccini, ti ammali, moori", quindi vaccinazione a tappeto, multe e niente stipendio per i non vaccinati, rivolte contro i novax maledetti che per colpa loro il coviddi girava in Italia), da un bel pò di mesi hanno cambiato totalmente approccio.
Ora non è più così come lo descrivevano , il vaccino non è che sia servito poi a molto, si, ci hanno anche lucrato, ma che vuoi farci, "si sapeva" .

Si,questo "si sapeva" è diventato il nuovo mantra


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con la maggioranza degli altri punti, il vaccino è stato utile sì, per certe categorie di età; ma dai 18 ai trent'anni, direi anche 40 era evitabilissimo comunque. Se fosse stato ristretto per età, tranne alcune estremizzazioni, la vedrei in modo simile al tuo su quasi tutti i punti che hai citato.
> 
> Ma per la sospensione dello stipendio no, è un fatto gravissimo. Se tantissimi altri paesi non l'hanno fatta, si poteva anzi si doveva evitare anche noi. Chi poteva fare lo smart doveva essere messo a casa, chi non poteva doveva venire a lavorare a suo rischio e pericolo, visto che i vaccinati in quanto protetti non rischiavano e visto che per il contagio, cosa che come dici tu stesso si era sempre saputa/intuita, fra vaccinati e non vaccinati cambiava poco o nulla.


si è vero dai 50 in su era utile, sotto poteva esser benissimo facoltativo, essendo poco utile per il contagio.
cosa che comunque si è capita con un po' di ritardo, e poi una volta capito lo dovevano comunque vendere e smerciare sto vaccino, lo abbiamo capito tutti.
troppi non vaccinati over50 avrebbero intasato gli ospedali. questo è l'unico punto critico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ragionamento statalista che scarica sui singoli cittadini le responsabilità dello stato
> è come dire che non devi fare troppi figli perchè non ci sono le scuole a sufficienza nel tuo paese, altrimenti tuo figlio toglie il posto in una delle poche scuole presenti al figlio di un'altra famiglia che ne ha di meno
> lo troveresti accettabile come messaggio politico ?
> è lo stato che deve garantire l'apertura della scuola, non sono io a dovermi curare della situazione di infrastrutture nel mio paese.
> ...


gli ospedali non sono dimensionati per emergenze sanitarie di questo tipo. bastano appena per come siamo messi.
ma inutile spiegarlo a te che per 2 anni hai ripetuto che non c'erano problemi, bastava aumentare le terapie intensive da 5.000 a 15.000 ed il gioco era fatto.
complimenti Mr. Wolf.

ovvio che non conoscevo la procedura e non mi ha toccato da vicino, mi son vaccinato e non ho fatto il rompipalle lavativo. non mi vaccino, non pago il tampone, se mi ammalo mi curano, il covid tanto non esiste.
e fatti sto vaccino senza rompere le balle, tanto guarda, anche se fa molto dispiacere a parecchi, siamo ancora tutti vivi noi pecoroni vaccinati. e stiamo bene come prima.
quando moriremo, si apriranno le danze, ma non ancora.

chiudo ciao.


----------



## ROQ (16 Ottobre 2022)

Stai bene tu, almeno dici, e ti auguro di starci sempre. Che non siamo come qualcuno che desiderava che i no vax diventassero "poltiglia verde". Probabilmente hai beccato il placebo nel caso, fortunello. Ma puoi parlare solo per te, di certo non per tutti i vaccinati, che mediamente se non hanno sculato il placebo se ne sono pentiti. Sempre se sono stati abbastanza fortunati da non beccare il lotto sbagliato, purtroppo ce ne erano tanti e quelli purtroppo ci sono rimasti. Infatti a parte gli infiniti casi avversi, la frase di tendenza tra i risvegliati è diventata "col cavolo che mi faccio l'ennesima dose, mi sono fatto prendere in giro 2/3 volte , sono pure stato male ma ora dico basta anche io".

In conclusione, mediamente chi non si e vaccinato (e si parla almeno 15 milioni senza neanche la prima fose, ma secondo i "professionisti dell'informazione" pochi mesi fa erano 2-3 milioni  ) + i tanti che si sono vaccinati per finta (e ne conosco tanti, senza abbastanza attributi per ribellarsi ma con abbastanza sale in zucca da non fare da cavia per la roulette russa) stanno mediamente molto meglio di chi si è rivelato un aspirante inconsapevole cultore dell'eutanasia 2.0.

Indovinate un po' chi si e pentito di questa libera e democratica scelta vaccinale e chi no eh


----------



## hakaishin (16 Ottobre 2022)

Certe risposte fanno cadere davvero le braccia a terra. Topic come questi fanno fare una pessima figura proprio a chi dice che gli altri dicono “sempre vaccate da 3 anni “ e invece non si sono stufati loro dopo 3 anni a dire sempre le stesse boiate che col passare del tempo vengono smentite ma tanto ci si nasconde sempre dietro “lo fanno tuttihhhh”. Incredibile ma tanto ormai dovremmo farci l’abitudine…
Ci divertiremo con il passare del tempo a vedere certe ridicole arrampicate sugli specchi…


----------



## raducioiu (16 Ottobre 2022)

> e fatti sto vaccino senza rompere le balle, tanto guarda, anche se fa molto dispiacere a parecchi, siamo ancora tutti vivi noi pecoroni vaccinati. e stiamo bene come prima.
> 
> quando moriremo, si apriranno le danze, ma non ancora.


Questo non è esatto. Si può discutere sul numero reale dei morti a causa del vaccino e si possono avere diverse opinioni sulla questione in generale ma non si può affermare che siete *tutti* vivi in quanto un numero di morti per vaccino (e di disabilità causate dal vaccino) c'è ed è ufficiale.


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2022)

Mi sono un attimo informato e appare chiaro come questa pseudo domanda faziosa dell’europarlamentare olandese sia stata strumentalizzata.
Per prima cosa non è stato ammesso nulla di sconvolgente ma si sapeva già da dicembre 2020 (per ammissione di pfizer con tanto di cominciato) che i test svolti riguardavano la sicurezza sulla salute e l’efficacia contro l’infrazione (non trasmissione).
Inoltre nel 2021, quando poi è diventato “obbligatorio” il green pass erano disponili studi che dimostravano (a torto o a ragione non lo so, ma c’erano) anche la diminuzione della trasmissione del virus.


----------



## ROQ (16 Ottobre 2022)

Paradossalmente Pfizer e Company, che sono criminali (già rei di crimini contro l'umanità in Africa ed India per esempio ,sono stati comunque più corretti dei politici, e furbescamente nei contratti hanno preteso lo scudo penale (ossia sono fatti vostri, loro non si assumono la responsabilità, e già se qualcuno non capisce questo e grave).

Ma se li chiamavi ti dicevamo, e lo hanno scritto persino nel bugiardino, che ignorano gli effetti nel medio-lungo periodo, per esempio, e altre cose brutte che i medici vaccinatori insabbiavano/nascondevano (addirittura spesso hanno tolto parzialmente o totalmente i fogli informativi), forse perché per ogni vaccinato intascavano un premio...corruzione criminale palese con la vita delle vittime ignoranti e ingenue valutata pochi deca.

Sono come dei criminali che hanno progettato una sorta di eutanasia in versione roulette russa, ma mica sono loro che ci hanno obbligato.

Poi certo, hanno sottaciuto su tante verità, come sul fatto che hanno dovuto interrompere i test sugli animali perche MORIVANO TUTTI, o che hanno barato sulle review e sui dati, abusando dell'analfabetismo funzionale medio e citando , per esempio, una efficacia relativa minima come se fosse una efficacia reale altissima, che nei fatti significava che a fronte di una influenza i benefici per i vaccinati erano nulli anche nel breve termine, tralasciando gli effetti collaterali gratuiti naturalmente solo nei vaccinati, gravi nel breve termine, gravissimi nel medio, incalcolabile nel lungo.

Illudendo I soliti incapaci di intendere e volere, plagiati e truffati dai vari bassetti e prostitute varie che dicevano pure che ti rendeva Superman, faceva vincere le gare e crescere il pene a momenti (qualcuno avrà detto anche questo per davvero, e qualcuno ci avrà pure creduto :lol)....

nel frattempo esce l'ennesima conferma predetta dai "complottisti no vax" , che non sono sempre Gigi il complottaro e Anna la Massaia ma in primis dottori e scienziati VERI che inspiegabilmente tengono alla vita altrui e cercano di combattere anche contro Darwin, riguardo i multidosati che diventano malati di malattie autoimmuni.

Copio incollo direttamente l'articolo che mi han detto che i link sono un problema :

Bene, abbiamo avvisato e avvertito e siamo stati censurati dappertutto su questo argomento, eppure i responsabili dei richiami sperimentali del siero COVID non sono gli unici assassini in questa follia pianificata. Coloro che hanno apertamente censurato chi ha cercato di mettere in guardia sui pericoli del siero sperimentale sono altrettanto colpevoli di aver interferito con i loro paparini di Big Pharma. Ora sta diventando chiaro che i vaccini non stanno facendo altro che creare malattie, non fermarle.


Il siero di Moderna, definito fraudolentemente come un “vaccino”, non sta facendo altro che creare malattie autoimmuni.

_Una nuova ricerca condotta da Moderna in collaborazione con il Kaiser Permanente healthcare group rivela che i “vaccini” per il coronavirus a base di RNA messaggero (mRNA) dell’azienda fanno sì che il sistema immunitario si rivolga contro se stesso in pochi mesi.

Conosciuto anche come efficacia negativa, il fenomeno comporta una progressiva degradazione immunitaria in un modo simile all’AIDS e ad altre malattie autoimmuni. In sostanza, i “completamente vaccinati” diventano bombe a orologeria immunitarie ambulanti che Moderna sostiene richiedano un ulteriore intervento di iniezione.

Sembra che l’unico motivo per cui Moderna ha anche pilotato questo nuovo studio dannoso sia quello di commercializzare nuovi e ulteriori richiami per “risolvere” il problema creato dal primo round di iniezioni. 



Dopo 150 giorni, afferma la società, le sue prime iniezioni di mRNA rimangono al di sopra del 50 percento “efficaci” contro BA.1, una cosiddetta “sottovariante” dell’Omicron, o Moronic nell’anagramma, variante. I primi due sieri e il booster iniziale non sono, tuttavia, efficaci contro nessuna delle altre varianti o sottovarianti, afferma la società.

Il regime primario a doppia dose e di richiamo produce un’efficacia negativa contro la sottovariante “BA.5 attualmente dominante” dopo pochi mesi, afferma la società. Lo stesso vale per BA.2, BA.4 e BA.1.12.1, anche se a intervalli variabili.

“Efficacia negativa significa che una persona vaccinata ha maggiori probabilità di contrarre il COVID-19, la malattia causata dal virus, rispetto a una persona non vaccinata”, spiega un report._


_Ricevere tre _iniezioni_ aumenta il rischio di infezione da covid, ammette Moderna_​_Tutto sommato, ottenere le prime tre “dosi” di mRNA di Moderna per l’influenza Fauci è davvero un ottimo modo per distruggere il tuo sistema immunitario naturale, ammette ora la società.

È quel terzo richiamo, insiste l’azienda, che fa sì che la resistenza immunitaria diventi negativa, lasciando una persona incline all’infezione da “covid”. L’efficacia negativa potrebbe anche “essere dovuta a comportamenti di rischio differenziati tra individui vaccinati e non vaccinati quando la protezione dagli anticorpi diventa minima”, afferma la società.

Hung Fu Tseng, un ricercatore Kaiser nel sud della California, ha rifiutato di fornire commenti o spiegazioni per queste affermazioni. Tutto quello che dice è che il manoscritto prodotto dal suo datore di lavoro “è in fase di revisione da parte di un giornale”.


“Non posso commentare le tue domande ora”, ha detto a The Epoch Times in una e-mail. “Posso, tuttavia, rispondere alle tue domande quando verrà accettato.”

Il documento è stato pubblicato prima del completamento della revisione paritaria in medRxiv, un server di pre-stampa che acquisisce l’anteprima e la valutazione di studi pre-stampa come questo.

Ricerche simili fuori dalla Svezia hanno anche confermato che le iniezioni covid, non solo di Moderna ma anche di altre società coinvolte nell’operazione Warp Speed, in effetti, danno alle persone l’AIDS indotto da vaccino (VAIDS), che è fondamentalmente tutto questo.


“In qualche modo non plausibile, abbiamo persino osservato un VE negativo contro l’infezione da Omicron dalla settimana 14, indicando che gli individui vaccinati avevano un rischio di infezione più elevato rispetto a quelli non vaccinati”, hanno scritto quei ricercatori nel loro documento di pre-stampa.

“Ciò potrebbe riguardare il bias di raccolta in questa analisi del primo evento di un risultato comune (poiché l’infezione da Omicron si sta avvicinando all’onnipresente in molte aree ora). Un numero maggiore di individui non vaccinati era già stato infettato, lasciando un pool più ampio di individui vaccinati suscettibile alla loro prima infezione successivamente da Omicron”.

“Di conseguenza, un rischio più elevato tra gli individui vaccinati potrebbe essere osservato per un periodo di tempo limitato”.



Ci aspettiamo che Moderna utilizzi queste rivelazioni come giustificazione per il rilascio di _ulteriori_ iniezioni di mRNA per coprire le tracce di quelle precedenti. Coloro che hanno preso la serie iniziale di iniezioni di mRNA dovranno probabilmente continuare a farsi iniettare per il resto della loro vita.

aspettiamo le smentite di Mentana e Puente _


----------



## Andris (16 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli ospedali non sono dimensionati per emergenze sanitarie di questo tipo. bastano appena per come siamo messi.
> ma inutile spiegarlo a te che per 2 anni hai ripetuto che non c'erano problemi, bastava aumentare le terapie intensive da 5.000 a 15.000 ed il gioco era fatto.
> complimenti Mr. Wolf.
> 
> ...


non è una coincidenza che i paesi con più terapie intensive per abitante hanno avuto meno morti in proporzione.

in realtà "il rompipalle lavorativo" era più quello vaccinato in caccia di starnuti e green pass altrui per placare la proprioa frastruzione.

non siete tutti vivi e sani, quelli che sono vivi e sani lo sarebbero stati in larga parte comunque

hai avuto anche la dimostrazione personale, dopo le tue dosi standard (i fragili sono a cinque dosi in questi giorni...) per avere la pagliacciata chiamata green pass eterno (in Israele ti sarebbe toccato fartene a raffica con il green pass che scade...) ti sei fatto il covid quando il vaccino aveva nel tuo corpo ormai la stessa valenza dell'acqua fisiologica e potevi scrivere tranquillamente sul forum come Burioni dopo quattro dosi gridando al miracolo della scienza

sono accadute una serie di tragedie o situazioni spiacevoli nei casi minori, di cui ovviamente si guardano bene da parlare in maniera opportuna, che sono state derubricate a scarso rilievo in quanto avevano già sentenziato "i potenziali benefici superano i potenziali rischi"
giusto la morte della ragazza per astrazeneca ha avuto rilievo molto importante

ieri ad esempio è stata raccontata la storia di una signora di Varese di 48 anni che è finita in sedie a rotelle con vesciche sul corpo che impedivano di camminare.
sul giornale di provincia "Prealpina", non sul tg1...

"ho fatto il vaccino per altruismo, per non contagiare gli altri"

come vedi, non era affatto una certezza empirica nella mente popolare il fatto che i contagi fossero a iosa comunque da vaccinati.


il ragionamento che hai fatto è esattamente lo stesso dei sani non vaccinati, anche se non lo ammetti.
hai fatto le dosi che ti permettevano di non essere importunato dallo stato illiberale italiano e te ne freghi degli altri che hanno avuto problemi.
quello che non ti chiedi mai tu è cosa avresti fatto se avessi abitato in un paese che non aveva questo modus operandi illiberale.
tu e quanti altri avreste fatto tot. dosi di vaccino in un paese che non avrebbe posto alcuna restrizione ai non vaccinati ?
per come la vedo io, ci sarebbe stata una larghissima fetta di italiani che non l'avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certe risposte fanno cadere davvero le braccia a terra. Topic come questi fanno fare una pessima figura proprio a chi dice che gli altri dicono “sempre vaccate da 3 anni “ e invece non si sono stufati loro dopo 3 anni a dire sempre le stesse boiate che col passare del tempo vengono smentite ma tanto ci si nasconde sempre dietro “lo fanno tuttihhhh”. Incredibile ma tanto ormai dovremmo farci l’abitudine…
> Ci divertiremo con il passare del tempo a vedere certe ridicole arrampicate sugli specchi…



Ma guarda, io capisco tutto perché purtroppo su certi aspetti di questa storia mai si capirà sino in fondo tutto, specie su quelli strettamente scientifici tipo effetti collaterali ed efficacia reale su cui mai ho messo bocca (ma penso che per le persone anziane sia stato efficace).
Quello che non accetto sono le negazioni dei fatti ormai incontestabili e le prese in giro.
Perché che il vaccino non influisse sulla contagiosità è ed è sempre stato evidente e su questo per tanto tempo si è fatta una propaganda falsata, cosa riconosciuta da tutti, così come è incontestabile che la sospensione degli stipendi è stata una violazione assurda che infatti la magistratura sta iniziando a condannare. Andare a contestare queste due cose è...vabbé non do definizioni per non sfociare nel volgare.

La presa in giro è sul perché da parte di molti sostenitori delle misure drago-speranziane ci sia il silenzio quando si parla di queste cose, peraltro ormai risapute. Qualcuno si sarà anche stufato, qualcuno non scrive per altri motivi, in percentuale ci sta ovviamente...ma sono chiaramente eccezioni. Si accampa ora come scusa il fatto che tutti hanno una vita e meno tempo per scrivere...caspita, io riesco a leggere abbastanza ma scrivo per ovvie ragioni ogni morte di papa e quasi sempre nel fine settimana. C'è chi, beato lui, anche nel mezzo della settimana ha scritto su questi temi a tutte le ore del giorno e della sera per sostenere certi abomini rispondendo alla qualunque...ora all'improvviso non ha tempo e solo per certi topic. Ora, non è che noi ci s'ha l'anello al naso eh

Comunque questo è uno dei pochi casi in cui "eh ma si sapeva" è una risposta appropriata....il problema è che non è un'attenuante bensì un'aggravante


----------



## hakaishin (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, io capisco tutto perché purtroppo su certi aspetti di questa storia mai si capirà sino in fondo tutto, specie su quelli strettamente scientifici tipo effetti collaterali ed efficacia reale su cui mai ho messo bocca (ma penso che per le persone anziane sia stato efficace).
> Quello che non accetto sono le negazioni dei fatti ormai incontestabili e le prese in giro.
> Perché che il vaccino non influisse sulla contagiosità è ed è sempre stato evidente e su questo per tanto tempo si è fatta una propaganda falsata, cosa riconosciuta da tutti, così come è incontestabile che la sospensione degli stipendi è stata una violazione assurda che infatti la magistratura sta iniziando a condannare. Andare a contestare queste due cose è...vabbé non do definizioni per non sfociare nel volgare.
> 
> ...


Caro amico mio, sono assolutamente d’accordo con quanto dici.

Mi ricordo i grandi toni trionfalistici dei soloni che tutto sanno e le loro prese in giro perché con il vaccino saremmo stati immuni e continuavano a propinare sta pagliacciata come se fosse verità assoluta quando la realtà empirica dimostrava che non poteva essere così. Glielo facevi notare e subito erano lì pronti con il fucile (stessa cosa che sta capitando con la guerra in lucraina). Era impossibile avere un pensiero proprio perché era OBBLIGATORIO condividere il pensiero comune, quello della narrativa totalmente FAKE.
Poi come sempre, distrutti dai fatti, se ne uscivano con EH MA SI SAPEVA, per poi fare finta di nulla e far finta che non sia mai successo. E di nuovo oggi e così e sarà così man mano che verranno sbugiardati.
Anche io sono convinto che i vaccini abbiano dato una mano ma solo da una certa età in su, per me e quelli più giovani di me era totalmente inutile. L’obbligo è stata una pagliacciata e una violenza, una violazione oscena dei diritti. Tutti ad andare dietro a quel pagliaccio di draghi con la boiata non ti vaccini e muuri, che i vaccinati non avrebbero contagiato e invece proprio per questo hai combinato un disastro con i contagi.
Questa è roba incommentabile e ora devo leggere che la gente non interviene perché si è stufata ahahahah ma per cortesia.
C’è solo da ridere oggi a ripensare a tutte le vaccate dette in 3 anni dai soliti noti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Caro amico mio, sono assolutamente d’accordo con quanto dici.
> 
> Mi ricordo i grandi toni trionfalistici dei soloni che tutto sanno e le loro prese in giro perché con il vaccino saremmo stati immuni e continuavano a propinare sta pagliacciata come se fosse verità assoluta quando la realtà empirica dimostrava che non poteva essere così. Glielo facevi notare e subito erano lì pronti con il fucile (stessa cosa che sta capitando con la guerra in lucraina). Era impossibile avere un pensiero proprio perché era OBBLIGATORIO condividere il pensiero comune, quello della narrativa totalmente FAKE.
> Poi come sempre, distrutti dai fatti, se ne uscivano con EH MA SI SAPEVA, per poi fare finta di nulla e far finta che non sia mai successo. E di nuovo oggi e così e sarà così man mano che verranno sbugiardati.
> ...




Il must di quei giorni era che potevano parlare solo i virologi, nessun altro aveva diritto di parola, a meno che non fosse il più scemo e ritardato del mondo per dare modo di far vedere al pubblico che le opinioni contrarie erano solo cacate da scemi. Di fatto ogni pensiero critico veniva e viene ancora accostato alla corrente terrapiattista.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il must di quei giorni era che potevano parlare solo i virologi, nessun altro aveva diritto di parola, a meno che non fosse il più scemo e ritardato del mondo per dare modo di far vedere al pubblico che le opinioni contrarie erano solo cacate da scemi. Di fatto ogni pensiero critico veniva e viene ancora accostato alla corrente terrapiattista.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3572


Ah si vero 
tu non sei virologohhh e noi puoi parlare. Poi facevi notare che i vairologi erano dei pagliacci crimainali e se ne uscivano con : “eh si sapeva” “fanno tutti così” e “la tv gli ha dato alla testa”


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Ottobre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questo non è esatto. Si può discutere sul numero reale dei morti a causa del vaccino e si possono avere diverse opinioni sulla questione in generale ma non si può affermare che siete *tutti* vivi in quanto un numero di morti per vaccino (e di disabilità causate dal vaccino) c'è ed è ufficiale.


Digli di si ed è felice , son 3 anni che spara defecate, dagli ragione e basta


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

*Clamorosa affermazione del ministro della salute Joseph A. Ladapo sui vaccini: "Non possiamo dare alla gente dei farmaci che uccidono".*


----------



## raducioiu (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa affermazione del ministro della salute Joseph A. Ladapo sui vaccini: "Non possiamo dare alla gente dei farmaci che uccidono".*



Questo perché uno studio del Dipartimento della Salute in Florida ha appurato un aumento dell’84% di decessi correlati a problemi cardiaci tra i maschi di età compresa tra 18 e 39 anni entro 28 giorni dalla somministrazione di vaccini mRNA.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa affermazione del ministro della salute Joseph A. Ladapo sui vaccini: "Non possiamo dare alla gente dei farmaci che uccidono".*





raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questo perché uno studio del Dipartimento della Salute in Florida ha appurato un aumento dell’84% di decessi correlati a problemi cardiaci tra i maschi di età compresa tra 18 e 39 anni entro 28 giorni dalla somministrazione di vaccini mRNA.


Qui mi ricordo che fu riportata una notizia dove in Florida si è voluto ostacolare la campagna di vaccinazione, nonostante l'aumenti di contagi e ricoveri. Evidentemente, già da allora, i vertici di tale stato sapevano qualcosa. Ecco il topic, di poco più di un anno fa COVID: Florida al collasso. .


----------

